# NZD/JPY



## Kauri (19 November 2007)

Am long NZD/JPY and looking to add on *possible* triangle break..
Cheers
........Kauri


----------



## Kauri (19 November 2007)

Just hanging in there at the moment...Sterns little spiel in Singapore didn't do the Nikkei any favours.. and therefore also the JPY carry-trades...
Cheers
.........Kauri


----------



## Tradesurfer (9 May 2009)

Watch for a breakout above the old shooting star bearish pattern above 60 level. Keep Stops tight under the shadow of the old shooting star incase it falls.


----------



## beamstas (9 May 2009)

Tradesurfer said:


> Watch for a breakout above the old shooting star bearish pattern above 60 level. Keep Stops tight under the shadow of the old shooting star incase it falls.




This thread is over 1 and a half years old! Good to see the oldies get revived every now and then

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Tradesurfer (2 August 2009)

Since the carry trade and the Kiwi/Yen seems to mirror the US Dow Jones, and the dow has at least for now put in a bottom, does this mean the carry trade is back on?


----------



## MR. (3 August 2009)

Seems the Yen isn't losing too much ground against the AUD, NZD or Euro of late. However the Yen continues to strengthen against the USD.

Both the Euro and USD continue to weaken against the AUD & NZD. Commodities? NZD?  

Carry trade perhaps, but would it include the Yen this time round?  Interest rates in Japan are now being matched from many other places in the world! 

A carry trade from eg: the US & Europe to the AUD perhaps and the NZD. Why not! Could go some to explaining some of the exchange rates!


----------



## Tradesurfer (3 August 2009)

I guess part of the question is IF and thats one part, and WHEN, which is the second part, central banks have to raise rates, will it be the commodity based countries NZ,AUD that can raise and will Japan ever raise? Just seems like Japan will do whatever it can to try and weaken its own currency. 

I'm a technical trader first but the interest rate outlook is interesting.


----------



## MR. (3 August 2009)

Definitely “ Food for thought”.

However,  IMO,
I’m still not optimistic that rates here are going up anytime soon.  
Not sure where all these commodities you speak are going to go! 
The bottom line of these companies will be under pressure for some time to come.  Vale for example are making 400DWT ships to carry the bulk to China!

Maybe you can get some inflation going over there which will help put Japan back in the spot light as the source.  
Until then I might be holding the Yen.


----------



## Tradesurfer (7 August 2009)

Broke out today above some of the shorter term resistance areas. Next stop 70? (how nows but thats the next area of old resistance) I trend trade so never no where things will go just react and manage risk.

From another question I asked about the central banks, looks like they (NZ) might be done easing. Question is when will they raise?

Unemployement % in US comes out tommorrow in the US and since this pair can mirror the dow jones, should be interesting.


----------



## Tradesurfer (11 August 2009)

High correlation with the Dow Jones-if the dow roles over or takes a break the Kiwi/Yen may move along with it.

Tightening up some stops on the long positions just in case.


----------



## realfxtrader (12 April 2013)

*Re: trading yen against kiwi*

yes i have lately. Its been very strong


----------



## MARKETWINNER (12 June 2013)

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=10889982

NZ dollar falls to 5-month low vs yen

Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked site.


----------



## Dutchy3 (13 September 2017)

For those with a D1 view of NZDJPY possible tight set up to signal on the H4.


----------

